# Epson 8350 and 133" screen?



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

Room Size: 18.5' x 13' x 7'
Environment: Total Light Control

I originally planed on using a Da-Lite 119" screen with this projector and in fact, I already ordered it. However, this weekend I really decided to move up to the 133" screen.

I think I can still change my order since they have not shipped it yet.

Will I be ok with this projector on that big of a screen? The room is totally light controlled so there is no issue with ambient light unless I want there to be. I would be able to mount the projector on the ceiling at about 15'-17 ft back.

I am guessing the projector would be ok with this but I wanted to double check with you guys before I change my order tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Which Da-Lite screen? They make a lot of different screen materials.

If you mount the projector at 15' you would have 14fL on a 1.0 gain screen. Recommended fL is 12-22fl (I usually recommend 12-14 but I just looked up the SMPTE document again and it's actually 12-22fL - with 16fL being the norm at center).


----------



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

It would be the Da-Lite Cinema Contour Audio Vision Fixed Frame 133"

Would I want to mount the projector closer or further away? I pretty much can mount it anywhere from say 12' up to about 17' away on about a 7.5" ceiling


Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Closer = brighter. Go to PJ Central and play with their calculator. :T


----------



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

The reason I ask is because I know that I can take the projector out to a certain zoom, but I am not sure at what point you start to lose quality.

I could probably move the projector to 12' and it still work with playing with the settings.. but would I want to do that? I do not have enough experience with projectors (I have never owned one) to know what I want to do as far as finding the best sweet spot.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Cream said:


> The reason I ask is because I know that I can take the projector out to a certain zoom, but I am not sure at what point you start to lose quality.
> 
> I could probably move the projector to 12' and it still work with playing with the settings.. but would I want to do that? I do not have enough experience with projectors (I have never owned one) to know what I want to do as far as finding the best sweet spot.


The far extremes are the areas to avoid. It's where the image will distort in the corners and edges. I wouldn't worry about it unless you were at one end or the other of the zoom.


----------

